# New York City - (Queens specifically) Owner-Operators Needed



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Send me message if you have a truck/plow for Queens local-neighborhood streets for each snowfall -- from a DSNY Contract... Thanks Dave


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

$2000.00 min per storm...


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

send me more info


----------

